# How do you relax after a long day's worth of work?



## generalysing (Sep 1, 2012)

I am currently working as a Chef de partie[big leap finally for me] for a busy restaurant, and even now from after working 6-7 years in the hospitality I find it difficult to relax after work.

How do you manage and what are some tips?

Btw if it helps my hours vary between: 10-14 hours a day, 5-6 days a week and finishing time usually around 12am - 1am.

Thank you to all who reply


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a membership to 24 hr fitness and found out that working out after my shift was really helpful.  All that adrenaline goes straight into your work out and makes it easier to sleep.  I'd much rather do that than try and get a drink at the bar, especially on the weekends, at that time of night.  Or, you could just get some tall boys and troll for fast women who've already been liquored up by unsuccessful dudes.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Just relax, read a book or watch some tv, take the dog for a walk, watch some cooking stuff on YouTube.

Once in a while go out for a few beers with an off day looming afterwards.

There's no real "off" switch if you're really into the industry, i'm always thinking about new dishes and events to do at work.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

i have it ok where i am now because i have a 33m long pool to swim in before it opens or after it closes.  so no matter what time i cans swim 2-3 km.  i find this to be very relaxing and the exercise is good.  the breathing when swimming is very regular similar to the breathing in yoga. same same but different.  and there is always a good biergarten to go to in austria.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

For me a practice in meditation is great for unwinding and slowing down the whirlwind of activity going on in my head after work.

When I work late nights, reading a novel of fiction is a sure bet for dropping off to sleep. There were a lot of years were I seemed to be reading backwards in books.

I would get home late, crack a book and read for a page or two before dropping off to sleep. The next night I would have to go back three or four pages just to try to figure out what was going on before I crumped on the previous night.


----------



## mediumrareplz (Jun 15, 2012)

The workouts seem like a good idea. def practical if thats the only time you can do some real physical work on your body.

as for me, after a 15hr workday, 3 IPAs, a basket of chicken fingers and fries with sour cream and sweet chili and frank red hot, I'm gooood.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

30min swim, or 2 hour surf. Beer, book, and/or beer, sitting on my arse with good friends, and conversation. Also, SLEEP.


----------



## chipsahoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Transcendental meditation, then head out and socialize. i'm always wound up, though....researching new and more food helps along with excercise.


----------



## poorpig (Aug 9, 2012)

My cooks and I are usually done cleaning and running down tomorrow's prep list by 12:00 - 12:30. We're all fairly young, except for our exec., I'm the oldest in my mid-30's, the rest are in their late 20's. I find it necessary to keep good morale amongst all of the cooks and chefs, so we hang out a lot outside of work. This friend basis can be really bad within the kitchen at some places, but it works out really well for us.

We'll always have a couple of drinks after work and talk about food, new dishes, new ideas, etc.

We have a weekly monday night dinner, where the 4 of us plus our girlfriends get together at one of our houses, we all cook, break bread, have a few glasses of wine (the restaurant is closed  tuesday). I've found this is a great way for everyone to get to know eachother, we always invite new additions to the kitchen, and we get to play around with new dishes outside of the restaurant so we can implement them without risk factor when we go back to work on wednesday.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> There's no real "off" switch if you're really into the industry, i'm always thinking about new dishes and events to do at work.


Yes, its finding the "off " switch, I have a hard time with that. It has lead to alot of insomnia. Cooking at work so early and then planning ideas for further meals....I feel like a mouse caught on a mousewheel.

I like walking by the river just to get my inner peace back, sometimes take in a movie. Chill with friends & family.

Famous last words always said to me , "Your just like your father, can't stop."

Petals.


----------



## captain konrad (Sep 16, 2012)

It shure takes time to land sometimes after work. I do workout, but open air or under water  blading, ice-scating, scuba diving or freediving, jogging, fotball. But not so much in a week, mostly on occations. And alot of meditation. But I cant meditate after work, cuz I need to land. Nicotine leaves. I stay off caffeine, exept for the summers, double espresso on after the other. I cant really sleep on an empty stomach. Needs to be proteins there.


----------



## aaronsomek (Sep 17, 2012)

A few glasses of red and catching up with my fiancée. She's usually got some prep done for dinner so we both cook up a quick meal.

I find it's important to spend time with my significant other, I work 15 hours a day, she works and goes to school so our time together is rare.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

At least once a week the staff go for drinks. Other nights i like to have a drink at home with my wife and maybe i will have a cigar. Curl up on the couch and watch something with my wife.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Since I have been out on leave, and recovering from surgery, shit has been ALL OUT OF WHACK. . . My normal: Up at 4AM, ready for work, commute, work, Home, unplug/relax has been thrown out the window, my schedule is lie that of a college kid on summer break(I imagine, never went to college), up when I like, to bed when I like, nap throughout the day. . .Sometimes it's more like back in the day, where I am in BED at 4AM, sleep until 11ish, take the day from there. . .life is going to suck 8 different types of sphincter when I have to get "back to the real world".

As of late though, been doing a lot of "Art". My ladyfriend got me a sketchpad(I mentioned that I use to enjoy having one) some color pencils, and some crayons. That, and a few brew ha-ha's has been the cycle of choice. Have to be careful on the brews as I am on some narcs that I really shouldn't mix, BUT, I have LOVED being able to doodle/draw/sketch. I need water colors, but I don't think that is the best move while laying in bed.

So far, this is what I have got:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tattrat/


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I sew.  There's nothing better for me than putting on some nice music, and just being alone with my own creations for a few hours.  Lately I've been using my crockpot alot for dinners so I can get a couple of hours of sewing in before my husband gets home and I need to have dinner on the table..


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

There is a football stadium not far from work that is always open to the public and it has a really nice 1/4 mile track. It's usually around 1 am when I get there so it's nice and quiet, I rarely even get the noise of a passing car. Sometimes I listen to music for inspiration, volbeat and war of ages are a couple of my favs. Other times I just run in silence and enjoy the alone time, even though I'm running it almost feels like meditation as well. Other times, I kill 2 birds with 1 stone and listen to books on tape while running lol.

If a day off follows a late night, I usually skip the run for a day and hang out with rest of the kitchen staff, which usually starts at a bar and somehow ends at one of our houses. As several other people have stated, even after running my guts out and showering at home, when my butt hits the couch, my youtube always finds some cooking video, and my mind starts thinking about ideas to toss at the chef about certain dishes. Usually knock out about 4ish hrs of sleep, and do it all over again.


----------



## rossbones13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just drink. Haha. It's always worked for me.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Yes, its finding the "off " switch, I have a hard time with that. It has lead to alot of insomnia. Cooking at work so early and then planning ideas for further meals....I feel like a mouse caught on a mousewheel.


Same here. I wake up and the first thing I do is think about what I'm going to do today. Then I usually head to a market or liquor store somewhere and browse the shelves for at least an hour (sometimes I have to tell the manager or employee what I am doing so they don't find me suspicious pacing back and forth looking at every thing). Then it's off to work where I experiment for 3 hours and cook dinner for 3-4 hours. Then off to another restaurant somewhere where a friend is working and I show them new techniques and we come up with new ideas. Then from there it's home where I open up the cook books, have 100+ tabs of cooking information on the internet, etc. I sometimes wonder if it's me being so passionate about it because I'm just young, and if I'll burn out someday. Or if I just have a true passion that will always continue like this.

To answer OP's question. I tend to get in the car and head away from society. Or I go to a city super late at night when nobody is around. That way I'm not bothered by anyone and can actually relax. That or I try to meet new people since I'm always stuck with my co-workers day in and day out.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Bars close at 2 am and I'm generally cooking until 1 am so I go home have a glass of wine and a shower and try to get to bed at a reasonable hour


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Several months ago I quit driving to work and now take the train and bus. This means I get to zone out with the Ipod for an hour and 15 mins each way Instead of a 45 min stress thru traffic drive to work and worring about drifting off to sleep on the drive home(never mind having to dodge moose and deer in the fall and winter). Very relaxing, plus at about 10dollars a gallon for gas I'm saving a fortune not feeding the car every week.


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

561428_500979716595530_107605705_n.jpg




__
djoko verona


__
Sep 19, 2012








out on the beach with bottle of wine...or beer...


----------



## rekonball (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a little old school so, a dozen or so beers, some louis the fourteenth from work and two waitress'. Trust me it works every time.


----------



## theages (Feb 7, 2010)

On days off I like to play Halo Reach (or any Halo) shooter game online via XBox.  I can hook-up w/ "online friends" from across the world.  Don't need to plan anything or make a commitment as to how long to play.  Sit on my couch, drink a few vodka's or bourbons, and play.  I don't have to be "Mr Professional" so if someone pisses me off I can trash talk the hell out of them and not worry about HR or morale repercussions.  It is high adrenaline, but it gets my mind off everything else so after playing my head is clear.  (Gamer tag is Kkrull on XBox if anyone else plays).

On work days I like to sit on my deck with a drink (or two).  I have a private, peaceful, park-like backyard with lots of trees so I just enjoy nature, smell the fresh air, relax and try not to think.


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

Theages said:


> On days off I like to play Halo Reach (or any Halo) shooter game online via XBox. I can hook-up w/ "online friends" from across the world. Don't need to plan anything or make a commitment as to how long to play. Sit on my couch, drink a few vodka's or bourbons, and play. I don't have to be "Mr Professional" so if someone pisses me off I can trash talk the hell out of them and not worry about HR or morale repercussions. It is high adrenaline, but it gets my mind off everything else so after playing my head is clear. (Gamer tag is Kkrull on XBox if anyone else plays).
> 
> On work days I like to sit on my deck with a drink (or two). I have a private, peaceful, park-like backyard with lots of trees so I just enjoy nature, smell the fresh air, relax and try not to think.


I'm gonna add you up, mine is R6Zack


----------



## ryubi (Sep 24, 2012)

Talk to your family.

Invite a friend over to play video games.

Go dancing.





  








logo.jpg




__
ryubi


__
Sep 24, 2012











  








ir?t=f0rum-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B004M5HV5G




__
ryubi


__
Sep 24, 2012


----------

